# New Year's Eve



## raven (May 7, 2002)

It amazes me that so many people think of New Year's Eve as being a night that you have to "have a good time" and party etc etc.

The pressure to enjoy yourselves more than often means you end up having a shit time, made worse by the fact that everything is at least twice its usual cost.

Quite frankly, the thought of even setting foot outside my house tonight is totally depressing. Which is why I'm staying in. Nice dinner with my missus, some decent wine and if we make it to midnight, that's fine, but if we don't, that's fine too.  

Maybe I'm getting old.... :-/


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Maybe I'm getting old.... :-/


Yes, you definately are!!! ;D

We would love to go out tonight but cant find a babysitter so are forced to stay in. I do have a rather nice bottle of bubbly chilling in the fridge for later ........  

Get out and enjoy yourself while you can........


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

Can't really be arsed with it either - going with the family to a party next door. At least it saves the cost of a taxi home (and my son can trash someone else's house instead of ours).


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

We're staying in too, as are loads of other people if our local Tesco's was any indicator at 5pm today.

We have spent 5 hours in Basingstoke today, shopping in the sales, and now we're knackered.

Whatever you're doing tonight, have a good un.

Happy New Year ;D

Already had first Jan 1st phone call, from a mate who's in Sydney, he called me just after the fireworks on the bridge had finished - lucky lad.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Bah, we're not going out either, too many idiots about who can't handle alcohol, restaurants/bars over inflating prices, taxis â€" rip off!

A night in by the fire with a fine wine and a fine woman, what could be better. Anyway Iâ€™ll be asleep by midnight.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, we were in Sainsbury's this afternoon and it was packed. Just about all my friends are staying at home this year, and having decided to stay at home ourselves, I'm actually really looking forward to it. No worries about finding a cab, sharing a tube with drunken wankers, screaming happy new year at each other over loud music etc etc...

Having said that, if I stay posting on here much longer, I'll be in trouble... :-/


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

we went for a night out last night in manchester it was bloody great dead quiet,but past tesco at quarter past midnight and the car park was full what's all that about Â :-/

porker post


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

For those people who are staying in tonight 

We've all sang it but usually pissed at the time, maybe it's best left that way ;D

Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
And never brought to mind?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
And days of auld lang syne? 
And days of auld lang syne, my dear,
And days of auld lang syne.
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
And days of auld lang syne?

We twa hae run aboot the braes
And pu'd the gowans fine.
We've wandered mony a weary foot,
Sin' auld lang syne.
Sin' auld lang syne, my dear,
Sin' auld lang syne,
We've wandered mony a weary foot,
Sin' auld ang syne.

We twa hae sported i' the burn,
From morning sun till dine,
But seas between us braid hae roared
Sin' auld lang syne. 
Sin' auld lang syne, my dear,
Sin' auld lang syne.
But seas between us braid hae roared
Sin' auld lang syne.

And ther's a hand, my trusty friend,
And gie's a hand o' thine;
We'll tak' a cup o' kindness yet,
For auld lang syne.
For auld lang syne, my dear,
For auld lang syne,
We'll tak' a cup o' kindness yet,
For auld lang syne.

Then roll over and go to sleep


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

could be worse guys, you could be stuck at work.....like me :'(

Hope you all have a good time whatever you get up to [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]

H

P.S. If it's any consolation i think had i not been here then i'd have stayed in - agree with all of the above, esp the taxi's as I got fleeced last year by one - I hate paying taxis at the normal rates as i think they're a rip off!! (maybe that should be a new thread!)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

At home alone :'( Except for the dogs (who keep on wanting to go to bed! no stamina these canines!  )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*hickety hick*.... that's my tia luca bottle finished ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well I've had a great one this evening, er morning.  
Knackered now though.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Staying in is the new going out, so I've heard, but we went out anyway (it was my Birthday after all Â :)Not too far to travel, about 100 yds to our local pub. It was a fun night, but a bit weird too - there were an odd couple in the pub (never seen them before) who kept staring at people - we were convinced that one of them was a tranny! Got home at about 00:45 feeling fine, but boy, does my head ache this morning Â :'(

Happy new year Â ;D (oops that hurts!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We staid in and watched _Lord of the Rings 1_. Paused film between 11:55pm and 12:05pm to watch Big Ben and the beginning of the fireworks. 1/2 glass of bubbly for me (more for hubby) then back to film ;D ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

> Staying in is the new going out, so I've heard, but we went out anyway (it was my Birthday after all Â :)Not too far to travel, about 100 yds to our local pub. It was a fun night, but a bit weird too - there were an odd couple in the pub (never seen them before) who kept staring at people - we were convinced that one of them was a tranny! Got home at about 00:45 feeling fine, but boy, does my head ache this morning Â :'(
> 
> Happy new year Â ;D (oops that hurts!)


From Birthday Girl to Birthday Boy.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Went to a charity New Years Eve Dinner and Disco last night... was pretty good esp as only 500yd walk from home! 250 people so was a good party atmosphere and champers ran freely...

<flame>
being a buffet supper of course tables were called up to buffet by number.... except when dessert was served the table next to us decided they wouldn't wait and so went and got theirs... not only that they went and got seconds before some people had had firsts... Â  Â --- really pisses me off why some people think that basic etiquette and rules don't apply to them - bet they're all bloody MERCEDES drivers
</flame>


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> bet they're all bloody MERCEDES drivers


 ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I stayed in as well yet i'm still being given a hard time by the girlfriend for not going out - so much so she's gone home in a strop!

What's the big deal? It's just another day in the life you lead with the only exception being the next day is the next year.

Just a money making swizz for clubs, bars restauraunts and other associated businesses i think


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> From Birthday Girl to Birthday Boy.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


1st time I heard of somebody else with their birthday on new years eve 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Went down to my in-laws in North Devon and went out with them and my brother and sister in law.

Then went back for drinks and dancing until about 4.30.

And to think we originally were going to stay in and play Euchre.


----------

